# Wilhelmus à Brakel on the legitimacy of philosophy



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2019)

... The apostle warned against the abuse, not the lawful use of all things. Philosophy is the art of reasoning. It is innate in man to acquire knowledge about a certain issue by virtue of the process of reasoning, an ability which he utilizes in all his mental and verbal activities. ...

For more, see Wilhelmus à Brakel on the legitimacy of philosophy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

